# Lots of chucks!



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't often mention making Longworth chucks but the last two days has been a blast! I cut three sets yesterday, four this morning, and as soon as I got the final one boxed up today we got another order for one that I'll cut tomorrow. They're just kind of fun to cut and I guess what I like most about them is there's no glue and no finish. 

It took exactly one hour today to cut two 12", one 14", and one 18" and then a little over an hour to sand and box them (four different boxes, going to four different states). Plaques, trophies, display cases, cutting boards, custom work and all those other things are fun, as well, but there's a lot of sanding, waiting on glue to dry, waiting on finishes to dry, etc. 

Longworth chucks are something I can start and finish in a short timeframe and that's a nice departure. Plus I get to use a fair amount of the shop tools in making these - circular saw to break down the 5x5 BB, table saw, drill press, CNC, stationary 6x48 belt sander, drum sander, and ROS. 

Cut today - 








We're just grateful to have the orders and blessed to have the work to keep me busy in the shop and out of Sandy's hair! :grin:

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Who would have thunk, David. You didn't even have any idea that would be your claim to fame!!

You been following FLA threads? Nate is really getting slammed.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

That's really great David! I've made one for myself and if you ever close your Etsy shop, I'm gonna jump in there. 
Only 2 shops selling them on Etsy!!! That's really amazing. Hundreds of shops selling turned table legs like mine. 😞


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Who would have thunk, David. You didn't even have any idea that would be your claim to fame!!
> 
> You been following FLA threads? Nate is really getting slammed.


Yes sir, no idea what a Longworth chuck was a year ago! 

Nate brings it on himself, unfortunately. I've helped every chance possible with suggestions, coaching, prodding, keeping him in the loop with comments I see on forums, etc. but to no avail, it seems. He could be going strong and growing his company if he would just communicate with people in a timely manner. 



Pro4824 said:


> That's really great David! I've made one for myself and if you ever close your Etsy shop, I'm gonna jump in there.
> Only 2 shops selling them on Etsy!!! That's really amazing. Hundreds of shops selling turned table legs like mine. 😞


I'm really surprised, but pleased, that we've sort of become the 'go-to' shop for Longworth chucks. I think we passed the 150 mark last week and that just amazes me! Thanks for holding back on selling them! :grin:

I guess table legs are sort of like cutting boards and trivets - lot of choices. I have several original designs that generate a lot of interest but few sales. And the standard items that can be bought at hundreds of shops don't sell much, either. 

What's the name of your shop, Joe? You should add your Etsy shop to your signature line.

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

It's www.mckinneywoodshop.etsy.com
Please buy something!!!!!🙂


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

So you just sell "blanks", with no threaded mounts or adapters?
I've made a few of these a few years back, but was routing a pocket for a nut in the back, to mount them to the headstock.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

honesttjohn said:


> You been following FLA threads? Nate is really getting slammed.



He shipped quite a few really bad machines, and really ruined his reputation.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

ger21 said:


> So you just sell "blanks", with no threaded mounts or adapters?
> I've made a few of these a few years back, but was routing a pocket for a nut in the back, to mount them to the headstock.


Yes sir. There are so many variables and so many choices for mounting and hardware that I just provide the blank discs and let people choose the rest of it. I could provide all that but I'd have to buy it, stock it, mark it up, increase the shipping weight, and then may only get a handful of sales because the price is now much higher and the hardware I may have chosen doesn't fit what someone needs.

I'm going with the KISS method on this - blanks only although I will (and have) customize the size to suit as needed.

David


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

Hopefully for you, that also reads "Lots of Bucks!"


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

That definitely makes it a LOT easier.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ger21 said:


> He shipped quite a few really bad machines, and really ruined his reputation.


It’s unfortunate. I was going to order one myself till I talked with a guy in my province who had purchased one . 
I had concerns about the bed being flat , and sure as heck this guys table had a strut that was welded in place higher than the others .
I guess going over the spoil board with the bit may help depending on how much the discrepancy is . 
I would have cut it and welded it back . But you shouldn’t have to . 
I’m back to cncrouterparts as usual


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

> I had concerns about the bed being flat , and sure as heck this guys table had a strut that was welded in place higher than the others .


That's minor. Many people had twisted, non square frames, with non parallel linear rails, and gear racks out of alignment. He shipped several machines that were completely unusable. This is on top of the fact that he's always been terrible with support, and customer contact.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ger21 said:


> That's minor. Many people had twisted, non square frames, with non parallel linear rails, and gear racks out of alignment. He shipped several machines that were completely unusable. This is on top of the fact that he's always been terrible with support, and customer contact.


I haven’t been on CNCZone for quite some time , and just went threw some of the threads.
Do I ever feel for these poor people . It’s sad ,especially when theirs people who have always had his back . The situation isn’t even fixable imo


----------



## gmedwards (Oct 12, 2018)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I haven’t been on CNCZone for quite some time , and just went threw some of the threads.
> Do I ever feel for these poor people . It’s sad ,especially when theirs people who have always had his back . The situation isn’t even fixable imo


I would have been one of "these poor people" had it not been for sending it back and getting a full refund. I really want to love the Saturn 2. Probably explains why others kept theirs and made do. You may have run across my New Build thread. I'm GME over there. If you're interested, my current build thread is here: https://www.cnczone.com/forums/diy-cnc-router-table-machines/378934-cnc-machinist.html

I'm behind on my updates, but have some photos and discussion to post in the next few days. Life keeps getting in my way. I am just about finished with the frame and running gear. After that, I have some new cabling to make up. I used decent cable (Belkin) the first time around, but am changing over to igus chainflex. The Belkin cable wasn't designed for CNC application; the igus is. Note: I did use igus for my spindle, but I am changing over to igus CF6, which is more heavy duty.

IMO, the owner of Fineline pretty much shot himself in the foot. His service was always spotty, but with the Saturn 2s, he was sending out machines that he had to know were pretty awful. He had to know much of what was wrong, because he did the assembly (linear rails, gantry and the like). There wasn't any evidence of any degree of QC. So sad. Did I mention that I really wanted to love the machine? Anyway, on top of it all, his service still appears to be pretty bad. I don't see how he comes back from all this, especially if he doesn't bother to put forth some effort.

Gary


----------

